# Homemade Lever machine??



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

You guys may well have seen this already, but an astonishing thread from across the pond with some bloke called Thomas replicating a traditional lever machine from scratch! 2 years of machining custom parts seems to have produced a very impressive looking machine.

Hats off to him!

http:// https://www.home-barista.com/levers/building-lever-machine-from-scratch-t41716.html


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Interesting. For some time now people who could and wanted to do that sort of thing would start with a 3D model and output difficultly shaped parts from that to a 3D printer to produce the mould patterns. Some would then go on to cast those themselves very probably having built the furnace themselves as well.








Sometimes things never get past the 3D model.

John

-


----------

